# Looking For Campsite In Nafplio/Tolo Area



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

Can anybody recommend a campsite in Tolo area? Looking for a base to chill and use local buses to Nafplio and Spetses/Hydra.

We plan to go to Delphi first (anybody wild-camped at Nafpaktos?), onto Athens for a few days and then want to spend more time in the Nafplio area before finishing up in Diakofto.

Thanks Maxine


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Maxine;

There an entry in the campsite database for Tolo entered by hmh (Helen)...

>Camping Sunset, Tolo<

Perhaps a pm to her for more info?

I can recommend a lovely site at Parala Irion but it might be a bit too far south for you....

>Camping Poseidon, Paralia Irion<

Re Diakofto, overnight parking is allowed in the station carpark, at least it was when we visited a few years ago....

>Diakofto Station<

Pete


----------



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks Pete!
Have sent a pm to Helen.
Maxine


----------



## irishjohnny (Nov 19, 2008)

*Fairly near to Nafplio*

A few kilometers past Tolo is Lefka Beach Camping. Small campsite on beach very nice. www.camping-lefkabeach.gr


----------



## irishjohnny (Nov 19, 2008)

*Near Tolo*

Sorry that www should be www.camping-lefka.gr


----------



## kiwistopher (Nov 5, 2007)

*Napflio camping*

You can freecamp on very large harbour frontage, or go over the narrow isthmus bit to a camping area, private and beautiful. No hassles from locals and is a lovely town, if a bit expensive!


----------

